# Side effect of ProZyme



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was reading that Prozyme is an appetite enhancer. As you know my Cashy is always hungry and a lb or two overweight -- so I stopped adding the prozyme and he seems to be much more sated by his meals. I know ravenous Havanese is usually not an issue. But thought I would share.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Missy. Tori is on Prozyme and is a pretty good eater IF she's in the mood for what's in her dish. Some days she doesn't eat her breakfast (which was put down @ 6:30) until 9:00, 10:30, 11:45, 1:00... well, you get the picture. She always eats her dinner, though. I'm certain it has to do w/the tablespoon of canned food that gets mixed in w/her kibble  However, I just changed her kibble to _Taste of the Wild_ and she _loves_ it! Not so w/any of the others I'd tried.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, yes I get the picture... I live that picture with Jasper everyday-- if we could deal with it-- Jasper would eat at 1pm and 11pm. I just got and am trying Blue Buffalo Organics... So far so good. Jasper has loved it. 
And Cash also is eating it (he usually holds out for the NV medallions) The only kibble I could get them both to touch has been the Royal Canin. So I hope this lasts, It gets a 4 star rating on the Dog Food Analysis as opposed to the Royal Canin getting a 1 star.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to read Jassy is liking the Blue Buffalo. Hope he keeps enjoying it. I wound up w/the Taste of the Wild because Tori went nuts for a sample bag I was given at a show. I was pleasantly surprised to find it gets 6* from Dog Food Analysis. However, only the Wetlands (what Tori's on) and the Prairie formulas get 6*, the fish formula gets fewer (I don't remember how many *'s, though) I had to change her food because she'd been on the Nutro Ultra that was making so many dogs sick


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been using Prozyme not as an appetite enhancer but to help break down the food and hold the necessary stuff in their system-lordy my Rommy does not need anything to help his appetite.

Has anyone tried the Liquid Dispersible Digestive Enhancer to help with the digestive system?

Pat


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's really interesting, Missy! One more thing I will definitely avoid for my crew. LOL! Like Cash, my dogs don't leave anything behind to go to waste.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, thanks for posting that info. I was looking into different supplements like Prozyme awhile back. I don't need my guys to eat more!! :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't mean to bad mouth ProZyme. I think it is a really good product and does help digestion, and assimilation and also breath, and body odor. And I think it did get Jasper through his finicky stage by adding some essential nutrients. But Since I read that, and because Cash has a tendency to be a pudge I thought I would see what happens. It also has been 99 degrees here this week...so that may be why he isn't as hungry...LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I stopped going bananas with the food and supplement requirements of these dogs. I think as long as they are healthy and have a good appetite (as good as it gets for Havs), why look for more trouble giving them so many supplements. I never gave my other dogs anything other than their food and rawhide bones to chew on. The only thing I give my two is omega's because Kodi's coat is a little dry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I stopped going bananas with the food and supplement requirements of these dogs. I think as long as they are healthy and have a good appetite (as good as it gets for Havs), why look for more trouble giving them so many supplements. I never gave my other dogs anything other than their food and rawhide bones to chew on. The only thing I give my two is omega's because Kodi's coat is a little dry.


OMG, there's a sane one amongst us! lmao. Maybe when I get a life I will be reasonable too. I applaud you!!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with Carole Michele. I bow down to your saneness!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't get me wrong - I buy packages of chicken legs and thighs and cook them for the dogs, so I'm not completely sane.  And I have used things like Missing Link, but really didn't see a change in them. If they had a problem, you bet your bippy I'd be buying anything they told me to.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's about where I've been too, Michele. All my dogs get kibble. One gets salmon oil added, but I don't add other supplements. On occasion, I will add a tidbit of canned to their kibble, but they seem to eat better all around when it is straight kibble. None of my guys are picky either. Whew.


----------

